# BowZone



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

How does a non resident hunt the bowzone without an outfitter? I would like to get involved and come to Alberta if I can but the cost to hunt with some of these outfitters is just too much.. Any suggestions... Thanks..


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

You would need to have someone "Hunter Host" you in order to hunt Alberta as a non-resident without a outfitter. I heard it is extremely hard to get permission in the zone unless you know someone with land. There are alot of monster bucks in that zone though, so if you can manage to land that "golden ticket" for lack of better words, you might have a shot at something huge. Good Luck!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

TourneyArcher said:


> How does a non resident hunt the bowzone without an outfitter? I would like to get involved and come to Alberta if I can but the cost to hunt with some of these outfitters is just too much.. Any suggestions... Thanks..


Calgary or Edmonton bowzone?


----------

